# Have to share... Versus VS.2 driver - SOLID



## LongnStrong (May 4, 2007)

I needed to let people know about a find I made recently.
I built a Driver form a little known company called Versus Golf
www.versusgolf.com

Now, its sick, so sporty and the design and metal finish is top notch!
The acoustics and feel are incredible.
I love how the side spin has been slowed on my drives making pushes and hooks way more playable.

I built mine with an ACCRA T60 and its point shoot and pick up the tee.

I have played 3 rounds now and it is really making me want to play MORE.

I wanted to give them props on a few BOARDS to get the word out. I think they are on to something.
I think I may build a 3 wood next, and the SX.1 with the shaft exchange sounds very intriging.

If anyone else has seen or tried these, please let me know what you thought.

Here is what it looks like.
Take care y'all!


----------

